# Bloodbath



## 3lliot (11 October 2018)

Do we think the euro indexes will head further south at the open...?


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2018)

Asia has gapped down, if it can't fill the gap by the time Europe opens then I'm pretty sure Europe will gap down on the open as well, then we'll see if we can catch a bid yet.


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2018)

Dax gapped open quite a bit....


----------



## 3lliot (11 October 2018)

Stoxx too


----------



## 3lliot (11 October 2018)

Boring now though :/


----------



## 3lliot (11 October 2018)

you reckon it'll push back to yesterday's close?


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2018)

Very typical of these gap days to rotate around until there are enough participants trapped to make a decent break sustainable. Usually once the profile is well developed and "ripe"


----------



## 3lliot (11 October 2018)

groovy, I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2018)

The dax filled the gap nicely, now to work on that profile. The range has been set...


----------



## greggles (13 March 2020)

Absolute bloodbath. What a shocker.


----------



## Movendi (13 March 2020)




----------

